# fish decals and apparel



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are cool.
I got mine for sale at 5 bucks! lol


----------



## JBF (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you very much Southboundchicken! I just came across your post. I have been working on these for a very long time, so its nice to hear positive things. If you like them I have a "friends and family code" which makes them $5.60 including shipping. Thanks again for your kind words, trying to start a brand is extremely challenging.


----------



## JBF (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh the code is 0000


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, that is really generous!

Cool stickers!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

JB let me know when the visor becomes available!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*

Welcome to microskiff.com! Gin and Tonic Please.. ;D

You have a great site and cool looking products we wish you well! The special offer code is a great gift to our members! Thank you very much!

To be fair to all manufactures I have moved this thread into our Commercial Section. This listing is free. ;D

Thanks again for joining and we look forward to more cool stuff from your site!

Cheers
Capt. Jan

P.S. feel free to use you signature area in your profile to "pimp ur warz"


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

i love the decals .... nice work


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

beautiful decals.... I will be ordering shortly.....


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

cool


----------



## JBF (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey all Sorry, I just realized I messed up on the discount code. The discounts have been costing me money. Sorry to have to do this but Code is now changed to 9999, which will give me free shipping. Thanks for all the orders!!!


----------

